# Jaspar & Bailey - Ragdolls



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Jaspar and Bailey are two 10 year old Raggies. They are looking for a new home due to their current owner's ill health and the situation is getting more pressing now. If anyone feels they can offer these lovely boys a home please visit our website. ragsrescue


















MUST GO TOGETHER
Names: Jasper & Bailey
Colour/Pattern: Seal and Blue Mitteds 
Age: 10 years old 
Sex: Male Neuters 
Location: North West
Contact: Anne, [email protected]

About Jasper and Bailey
Jasper is the larger cat - he is very relaxed in nature and always defers to Bailey.

The cats are seeking a new home as their owner has become unable to offer the care they deserve due to illness. She has reluctantly decided it is in their best interests to move to a new home . 
They seek a new indoor home together with no other pets and an owner willing to devote time to their needs


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Bumping for you. I hope they find loving homes soon


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

We are still in need of a home for these 2 lovely boys.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just thought I'd bump this one up - we are still looking for a loving home for these two boys.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what darlings, fingers crossed a forever home comes along soon for them, feel free to post them on our site


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just bumping this up. We are still looking for a loving home.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Bump.

Have added new photos of these boys who are now in foster care.


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah I hope these 2 find there forever new home soon


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

If I could take two I would  The seal boy is gorgeous. I have asked about Kits on there but it sounds like he's spoken for, ish, already


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hiya - I think the lady who found him has a potential home but think she is just waiting for the homecheck to be sure; as soon as I find out anything I can let you know.

Are you definitely interested in a Ragdoll?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Hiya - I think the lady who found him has a potential home but think she is just waiting for the homecheck to be sure; as soon as I find out anything I can let you know.
> 
> Are you definitely interested in a Ragdoll?


Well, I shall keep my options open on him just in case, he's a stunner and he looks SO skinny I want to make him fat like my Mush 

Yes definitely wanting a raggie, I'm ALWAYS looking on the ragsrehome but so many require outdoor access which isn't possible for me at the moment. 
Preferably a boy (and I love the seal bi colours but of course not fussy particularly on that point  )


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Some photos one week on in their foster home who has really done a wonderful job with them this week, regular grooming, some play and lots of TLC and they are much brighter. Bailey, the blue mitted, boy has had a dental and is a different cat altogether. Jasper is due his dental next week.
Still looking for homes for these boys!










Bailey

















Bailey having his chin scratched - his favouritist thing!!:smilewinkgrin:









Jasper








Settling for 40 winks...


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Bump - these boys still looking for a loving home


----------

